# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  G920a مشكلة

## sosoguett

السلام عليكم  لدي مشكلة في هاتف سامسونغ اس6 g920a كانت فيه حماية frp على اصدار 6.0 قمت بانزاله الى 5.1 اصبحت لدي مشكلة في مساحة التخزين اصبحت 32 جيقا ممتلئة على الاخر جربت اصدار اخر فاصبحت مساحة 8 جيقا ممتلئة جربت كم من فلاش باصدارات محتلفة نفس المشكل و جربت مف pit نفس المشكل مع العلم ان فلاش كومبيشان يظهر المساحة كاملة  الرجاء مساعدة و شكرا

----------

